# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  كيفية بر الوالدين بعد موتهما

## احمد ابو انس

كيفية بر الوالدين بعد موتهماكيف أبر أمي بعد موتها؟[1] من (س.م) نجران - السعودية.


ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سأله سائل فقال يا رسول الله: ((هل بقي من بر أبوي شيء أبرهما به بعد موتهما؟ فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: الصلاة عليهما والاستغفار لهما، وإنفاذ عهدهما من بعدهما، وإكرام صديقهما وصلة الرحم التي لا توصل إلا بهما))[2]هذا كله من بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما. فنوصيك بالدعاء للوالدة والاستغفار لها وتنفيذ وصيتها الشرعية وإكرام أصدقائها، وصلة أخوالك وخالاتك وسائر أقاربك من جهة الأم، وفقك الله ويسر أمرك، وتقبل منا ومنك ومن كل مسلم، والله الموفق.
[1] من ضمن الأسئلة المقدمة من المجلة العربية.

[2] رواه أبو داود في الأدب برقم 4476، وأحمد في مسند المكيين برقم 15479.



مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة الجزء التاسع.
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/2115

----------


## احمد ابو انس

شرح حديث (...هل بقي من بر أبوي شيء أبرهما به بعد موتهما؟ قال نعم الصلاة عليهما...)
قال المصنف رحمه الله تعالى: [ حدثنا إبراهيم بن مهدي و عثمان بن أبي شيبة ومحمد بن العلاء المعنى قالوا: حدثنا عبد الله بن إدريس عن عبد الرحمن بن سليمان عن أسيد بن علي بن عبيد مولى بني ساعدة عن أبيه عن أبي أسيد مالك بن ربيعة الساعدي رضي الله عنه قال: (بينا نحن عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم إذ جاءه رجل من بني سلمة، فقال: يا رسول الله! هل بقي من بر أبوي شيء أبرهما به بعد موتهما؟ قال: نعم، الصلاة عليهما، والاستغفار لهما، وإنفاذ عهدهما من بعدهما، وصلة الرحم التي لا توصل إلا بهما، وإكرام صديقهما) ]. أورد أبو داود حديث أبي أسيد مالك بن ربيعة رضي الله تعالى عنه قال: (جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: هل بقي علي من بر أبوي شيء أبرهما به بعد موتهما؟). هذا رجل يسأل عن البر للوالدين والإحسان إليهما بعد الموت، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبره وقال: (الصلاة عليهما والاستغفار لهما) يعني: يدعو لهما الإنسان ويستغفر. قوله: [ (وإنفاذ عهدهما) ] يعني: إذا عهدا إليه بشيء أو أوصيا بوصية، ينفذ تلك الوصية إذا كانت مشروعة وسائغة وليست مخالفة للشرع، أما إذا كانت مخالفة للشرع فلا ينفذ ما كان مخالفاً للشرع. قوله: [ (وصلة الرحم التي لا توصل إلا بهما) ] يعني: رحم أمه ورحم أبيه، فرحم أبيه رحم له، فيصل رحم أبيه وأمه. قوله: [ (وإكرام صديقهما) ]. يعني: أن يحسن إلى صديقهما؛ من أجل صداقته لأبيه، أو صداقة المرأة لأمه. هذا جواب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لمن سأل عن البر بعد الموت، وأنه يمكن أن يكون بهذه الأمور التي منها ما هو دعاء، ومنها ما هو عمل وإحسان إلى من كان قريباً أو صديقاً لوالده أو لوالدته. والحديث ضعفه الألباني ؛ لأن من رجاله علي بن عبيد وهو مقبول، ولكن الحديث له شواهد فيما يتعلق بالدعاء والاستغفار لهما، وكذلك فيما يتعلق بإنفاذ العهد والوصية ما لم يكن محرماً، وكذلك من ناحية البر  وإكرام الصديق، وسيأتي الحديث الذي بعد هذا وفيه إكرام الرجل أهل ود أبيه. إذاً: فالحديث وإن كان في إسناده رجل مقبول، إلا أن له شواهد تدل عليه.
تراجم رجال إسناد حديث (...هل بقي من بر أبوي شيء أبرهما به بعد موتهما؟ قال نعم الصلاة عليهما...)
قوله: [ حدثنا إبراهيم بن مهدي ]. إبراهيم بن مهدي وهو مقبول، أخرج له أبو داود . [ و عثمان بن أبي شيبة ]. عثمان بن أبي شيبة ثقة، أخرج حديثه أصحاب الكتب الستة إلا الترمذي ، و إلا النسائي فأخرج له في عمل اليوم والليلة. [ و محمد بن العلاء ]. هو محمد بن العلاء بن كريب أبو كريب ثقة، أخرج حديثه أصحاب الكتب الستة، وهؤلاء الثلاثة مشايخ لأبي داود والمقبول فيهم لا يؤثر؛ لأن معه اثنين وهما ثقتان. [ حدثنا عبد الله بن إدريس ]. هو عبد الله بن إدريس الأودي، وهو ثقة، أخرج له أصحاب الكتب الستة. [ عن عبد الرحمن بن سليمان ]. وهو صدوق فيه لين، أخرج حديثه البخاري و مسلم و أبو داود و الترمذي في الشمائل و ابن ماجة . [ عن أسيد بن علي بن عبيد ]. وهو صدوق، أخرج له البخاري في الأدب المفرد، و أبو داود و ابن ماجة . [ عن أبيه ]. هو علي بن عبيد وهو مقبول، أخرج حديثه البخاري في الأدب المفرد، و أبو داود و ابن ماجة . [ عن أبي أسيد مالك بن ربيعة ]. أبو أسيد الساعدي صحابي، أخرج حديثه أصحاب الكتب الستة.
الكتاب : شرح سنن أبي داود
المؤلف : عبد المحسن العباد
الشاملة

----------


## احمد ابو انس

344 - وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت ما غرت على أحد من نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما غرت على خديجة رضي الله عنها وما رأيتها قط ولكن كان يكثر ذكرها وربما ذبح الشاة ثم يقطعها أعضاء ثم يبعثها في صدائق خديجة فربما قلت له كأن لم يكن في الدنيا إلا خديجة فيقول إنها كانت وكانت وكان لي منها ولد متفق عليه وفي رواية وإن كان ليذبح الشاة فيهدي في خلائلها منها ما يسعهن وفي رواية كان إذا ذبح الشاة يقول أرسلوا بها إلى أصدقاء خديجة وفي رواية قالت استأذنت هالة بنت خويلد أخت خديجة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعرف استئذان خديجة فارتاح لذلك فقال اللهم هالة بنت خويلد قولها فارتاح هو بالحاء وفي الجمع بين الصحيحين للحميدي فارتاع بالعين ومعناه اهتم به
كذلك أيضا يبقي من البر بعد موت الوالدين ما ذكره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين سئل هل بقي من بر أبوي شيء أبرهما به بعد موتهما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم نعم الصلاة عليهما يعني الدعاء لهما وليس المراد صلاة الجنازة بل المراد الدعاء فالصلاة هنا بمعنى الدعاء وهي كقوله تعالى خذ من أموالهم صدقة تطهرهم وتزكيهم بها وصل عليهم وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أتته الصدقة قال اللهم صل على آل فلان كما قال عبد الله بن أبي أوفى أنه أتى بصدقة قومه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال اللهم صل على آل أبي أوفى فدعا لهم بالصلاة عليهم فقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هنا الصلاة عليهما يعني الدعاء لهما بالصلاة فيقول اللهم صل على أبوي أو يدعو لهم بدخول الجنة والنجاة من النار وما أشبه ذلك الثاني الاستغفار لهما وهو أن يستغفر الإنسان لوالديه وأما إنفاذ عهدهما يعني إنفاذ وصيتهما فهذه خمسة أشياء الصلاة عليهما والاستغفار لهما وإكرام صديقهما وإنفاذ عهدهما وصلة الرحم التي لا صلة لك إلا بهما هذه من بر الوالدين أما الصدقة لهما أو قراءة القرآن لهما أو الصلاة بأن يصلي الإنسان ركعتين ويقول لوالدي فهذا لم يأمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أرشد إليه بل قال إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث صدقة جارية أو علم ينتفع به أو ولد صالح يدعو له ولم يقل ولد صالح يتصدق له أو يصلي له أو يحج له أو يعتمر له بل قال يدعو له فالدعاء خير من العمل الصالح للوالدين لكن لو فعل الإنسان ونوي بهذا العمل لوالديه لا بأس به لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يمنع سعد بن عبادة من أن يتصدق لأمه بل أذن له ولا الرجل الذي قال يا رسول الله إن أمي افتلتت نفسها ولو تكلمت لتصدقت فهذه خمسة أشياء من بر الوالدين بعد موتهما ثم ذكر المؤلف رحمه الله حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت ما غرت على أحد من نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما غرت على خديجة رضي الله عنها والغيرة انفعال يكون في الإنسان يحب أن يختص صاحبه به دون غيره ولهذا سميت غيرة لأنه يكره أن يكون الغير حبيبا لحبيبه والنساء الضرات هن أشد بني آدم غيرة وعائشة رضي الله عنها كانت حبيبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يحب أحد مثلها في حياته بعد خديجة وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام يحب خديجة لأنها أم ولده إلا إبراهيم فمن مارية ولأنها وازرته وساعدته في أول البعثة وواسته في مالها فلذلك كان لا ينساها فكان في المدينة إذا ذبح شاة أخذ من لحمها وأهداه إلى صديقات خديجة رضي الله عنها ولم تصبر عائشة رضي الله عنها على ذلك قالت يا رسول الله كأن لم يكن في الدنيا إلا خديجة قال إنها كانت وكانت يعني كانت تفعل كذا وتفعل كذا وذكر من خصالها رضي الله عنها وكان لي منها ولد حيث كل أولاده أربع بنات وثلاث أولاد كلهم منها إلا ولدا واحدا هو إبراهيم رضي الله عنه فإنه كان من مارية القبطية التي أهداها إليه ملك القبط فأولاده كلهم من خديجة فلذلك قال إنها كانت وكانت وكان لي منها ولد ويستفاد من هذا الحديث أن إكرام صديق الإنسان بعد موته يعتبر إكراما له وبرا به سواء كان من الوالدين أو من الأزواج أو من الأصدقاء أو من الأقارب فإن إكرام صديق الميت يعتبر إكراما له. 

الكتاب : شرح رياض الصالحين
المؤلف : محمد بن صالح بن محمد العثيمين (المتوفى : 1421هـ)
الشاملة

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بر الوالدين في حياتهما وبعد مماتهماأرجو توضيح بر الوالدين أثناء حياتهم وبعد مماتهم؟


بر الوالدين من أهم الواجبات والفرائض، وقد أمر الله بذلك في كتابه الكريم في آيات كثيرة، منها قوله سبحانه: *وَاعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَلاَ تُشْرِكُواْ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا*[1]، ومنها قوله عز وجل في سورة سبحان:*وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَآ أُفٍّ وَلاَ تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيمًا * وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا*[2]، ومنها قوله سبحانه في سورة لقمان: *أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ*[3]، فبرهما من أهم الفرائض حيين وميتين.
فبرهما في الحياة: الإحسان إليهما والإنفاق عليهما إذا كانا محتاجين، والسمع والطاعة لهما في المعروف، وخفض الجناح لهما وعدم رفع الصوت عليهما والدفاع عنهما في كل شيء يضرهما، إلى غير ذلك من وجوه الخير، والخلاصة أن يكون الولد حريصاً على جلب الخير إليهما ودفع الشر عنهما في الحياة وفي الموت؛ لأنهما قد أحسنا إليه إحساناً عظيماً في حال الصغر وربياه وأكرماه وتعبا عليه، فالواجب عليه أن يقابل المعروف بالمعروف، والإحسان بالإحسان، والأم حقها أعظم، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سئل قيل: ((يا رسول الله من أحق الناس بحسن صحابتي؟ قال: أمك. قال: ثم من؟ قال: أمك. قال: ثم من؟ قال: أمك. قال: ثم من؟ قال: أبوك))[4].
وفي لفظ آخر: ((قال يا رسول الله من أحق الناس بالبر؟ (قال: من أبر يا رسول الله؟) قال: أمك. قال: ثم من؟ قال: أمك. قال: ثم من؟ قال: أمك. قال: ثم من؟ قال: أباك، ثم الأقرب فالأقرب))[5].
وبيَّن عليه الصلاة والسلام أن أحق الناس بالإحسان والبر أمك ثلاث مرات ثم أبوك في الرابعة. وهذا يوجب للولد العناية بالوالدة أكثر، والإحسان إليها أكمل، ثم الأب يليها بعد ذلك، فبرهما والإحسان إليهما جميعاً أمر مفترض، وحق الوالدة على الولد الذكر والأنثى أعظم وأكبر.
وسئل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن حق الوالدين بعد مماتهما؟ فقال له سائل: ((يا رسول الله هل بقي من بر أبويّ شيء أبرهما بعد وفاتهما؟ قال: نعم، الصلاة عليهما، والاستغفار لهما، وإنفاذ عهدهما، من بعدهما وإكرام صديقهما، وصلة الرحم التي لا توصل إلا بهما))[6].
خمسة أشياء: ((الصلاة عليهما))، الدعاء ومن ذلك صلاة الجنازة فإنها دعاء، والصلاة عليهما، الترحم عليهما أحق الحق ومن أعظم البر في الحياة والموت. ((وهكذا الاستغفار لهما)) وسؤال الله أن يغفر لهما سيئاتهما، هذا أعظم برهما حيين وميتين. ((وإنفاذ عهدهما من بعدهما)) الوصية التي يوصيان بها، فالواجب على الولد ذكراً كان أو أنثى إنفاذها إذا كانت موافقة للشرع المطهر.
والخصلة الرابعة: ((إكرام صديقهما)) إذا كان لأبيك أو لأمك أصدقاء وأحباب وأقارب فتحسن إليهم، وتقدر لهم صحبة وصداقة والديك، ولا تنسى ذلك بالكلام الطيب والإحسان إذا كانا في حاجة إلى الإحسان وجميع أنواع الخير الذي تستطيعه، فهذا برهما بعد وفاتهما.
والخصلة الخامسة: ((صلة الرحم التي لا توصل إلا بهما)) وذلك بالإحسان إلى أعمامك وأقارب أبيك، وإلى أخوالك وخالاتك من أقارب أمك هذا من الإحسان بالوالدين، وبر الوالدين أن تحسن إلى أقارب والديك الأعمام والعمات وأولادهم، والأخوال والخالات وأولادهم. الإحسان إليهم وصلتهم كل ذلك من صلة الأبوين ومن إكرام الوالدين.
[1] سورة النساء الآية 36.

[2] سورة الإسراء الآيتان 23، 24.

[3] سورة لقمان الآية 14.

[4] أخرجه البخاري في كتاب الأدب، باب من أحق الناس بحُسن الصحبة، برقم 5514، ومسلم في كتاب البر والصلة والآداب، باب بر الوالدين، برقم 4621.

[5] أخرجه الإمام أحمد في أول مسند البصريين، من حديث بهز بن حكيم، برقم 19175.

[6] أخرجه الإمام أحمد في مسند المكيين، من حديث أبي أسيد الساعدي، برقم 15479.



مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة المجلد الخامس والعشرون.
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/549

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ دِينَارٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ، أَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا خَرَجَ إِلَى مَكَّةَ، كَانَ لَهُ حِمَارٌ يَتَرَوَّحُ عَلَيْهِ، إِذَا مَلَّ رُكُوبَ الرَّاحِلَةِ وَعِمَامَةٌ يَشُدُّ بِهَا رَأْسَهُ، فَبَيْنَا هُوَ يَوْمًا عَلَى ذَلِكَ الْحِمَارِ، إِذْ مَرَّ بِهِ أَعْرَابِيٌّ، فَقَالَ: أَلَسْتَ ابْنَ فُلَانِ بْنِ فُلَانٍ، قَالَ: بَلَى، فَأَعْطَاهُ الْحِمَارَ، وَقَالَ: ارْكَبْ هَذَا وَالْعِمَامَةَ، قَالَ: اشْدُدْ بِهَا رَأْسَكَ، فَقَالَ لَهُ: بَعْضُ أَصْحَابِهِ غَفَرَ اللهُ لَكَ أَعْطَيْتَ هَذَا الْأَعْرَابِيَّ حِمَارًا كُنْتَ تَرَوَّحُ عَلَيْهِ، وَعِمَامَةً كُنْتَ تَشُدُّ بِهَا رَأْسَكَ، فَقَالَ: إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: «إِنَّ مِنْ أَبَرِّ الْبِرِّ صِلَةَ الرَّجُلِ أَهْلَ وُدِّ أَبِيهِ بَعْدَ أَنْ يُوَلِّيَ وَإِنَّ أَبَاهُ كَانَ صَدِيقًا لِعُمَرَ».
((صحيح مسلم)) (2552).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*البر متصل*

----------


## السعيد شويل

........
أخى أحمد .. بر الوالدين بعد الموت هو : أن تؤدى ما عليهما من حقوق لله تعالى لأنها أولى الحقوق فى الأداء . 
فتقضى ما عليهما من الحج والعمرة سواء كان فواتهما لهما بتفريط أو غير تفريط ( ومما تركا إن كان لهما تركة ) . وأن تؤدى  ما عليهما من زكاة  .. لأن دين الله أحق بالقضاء .. ثم تؤدى ما عليهما من حقوق للعباد .. وأن تداوم الدعاء لهما بالإستغفار وصالح الدعاء ..
.......

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس

915- إن العبد ليموت والداه أو أحدهما وإنه لعاق ، فلا يزال يدعو لهما حتى يكتب
عند الله بارا.
قال الألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة : (2 / 316) : ضعيف .

أورده ابن الجوزي في "الموضوعات" (3 / 88) من طريق لاحق بن الحسين بسنده عن إسماعيل بن محمد بن جحادة عن أبيه عن أنس مرفوعا قال : لا أصل له ، لاحق كذاب يضع. وتعقبه السيوطي في "اللآلىء المصنوعة" (2 / 297) بأن له طريق آخر ، أخرجه البيهقي في "الشعب " قال : أنبأنا أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي ... عن يحيى بن عقبة بن أبي العيزار عن محمد بن جحادة عن أنس بن مالك به وقال السيوطي : ويحيى بن عقبة ضعيف .
قلت : بل هو شر من ذلك فقد
قال أبو حاتم : يفتعل الحديث.
وقال ابن حبان : يروي الموضوعات عن الأثبات.
وقال ابن معين : كذاب خبيث عدو الله. وقد أورده ابن عراق في "الوضاعين " من مقدمة كتابه " تنزيه الشريعة " ثم نسي ذلك فتابع السيوطي في تعقبه على ابن الجوزي ! وأورد الحديث من أجل ذلك في "الفصل الثاني" (2 / 297.قلت : وأبو عبد الرحمن السلمي متهم أيضا ، فالسند هالك ، لكن قال السيوطي بعد ذلك : وقال ابن أبي الدنيا في "كتاب القبور " : حدثني خالد بن خداش : حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد الدراوردي عن عبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة الماجشون عن أيوب السختياني عن محمد بن سيرين قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن الرجل ليموت ... الحديث . قال خالد : فحدثت حماد بن زيد فأعجب بذلك ، أخرجه البيهقي وقال : هذا على إرساله أصح من الأول . وقال العراقي في"تخريج الإحياء " : هذا مرسل صحيح الإسناد .
قلت : كلا ، فإن خالد بن خداش
مخدوش ! قال الذهبي في "الميزان " : وثق وقال أبو حاتم وغيره ، صدوق ، وقال ابن معين ينفرد عن حماد بأحاديث ، وقال ابن المديني وزكريا الساجي : ضعيف" . ثم ساق الذهبي له حديث : لا يولد مولود بعد ستمائة لله فيه حاجة " وقال : منكر .
قلت : فالإسناد على إرساله ضعيف من أجله ، فالحديث لا يصح بوجه من الوجوه ، والله أعلم .

الكتاب : السلسلة الضعيفة
المؤلف : محمد ناصر الدين الألباني

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا 

كتاب " بر الوالدين " رسالة ماجستير على ما اعتقد ..

----------

